# back pain in early pregnancy?



## TryinFor1

Hey girls. so I am pretty much freaking out. I am four weeks, one day and I currently have pain in my middle back as well as some slight pain on my lower left side of my back, right on top of my butt cheek. lol. Sorry for that. Anyway, I miscarried in January and I am terrified of doing it again. I have no cramps and no blood. My boobs hurt, I am nauseous, tired, just a bunch of stuff that I didn't have with my last pregnancy... Including the back pain. It isn't severe. Just annoying because it is making me worry. Did any of you lovely ladies have back pain in early pregnancy and it be ok?

Thanks for the responses. I might also add that I went to a concert last night where I was walking and standing the entire time. it hurt the day before that too, but I hadn't slept in a couple days from insomnia.


----------



## keepholdingon

It's probably completely normal and your body adjusting to hormones. I wasn't 4 weeks, but a couple days before my BFP my back was killing me right where my waist is (I found out at 7DPO) It's also prob doubled from all the walking and such :)


----------



## babybluestace

Hey back pain was my very first symptom before i even found out i was pregnant! ive read its completely normal. my boobs are really sore too x:thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks girls. You guys making me feel better. I am just so terrified to miscarry again!


----------



## babybluestace

im terrified aswell, this is my first pregnancy, ive been trying to years with various long term partners, its just never happend im so so happy!!


----------



## katherinegrey

Firstly, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I AM SO PLEASED TO SEE YOU HERE! Also, I've had back pain on and off pretty much all through so far, including today and I'm 11 weeks! From what I've heard it's totally normal :) xxx


----------



## minniemoocher

Hey hon,
I'm exactly the same as you. MC in Jan; now 6.5 weeks and have had bad lower back pain (and in the hips and bum!) since 4 weeks. From what I've read it's normal :) Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks Katherine! Holy hell! Has it already been 11 weeks? So pleased for you dear! Why don't you update your journal anymore?


----------



## katherinegrey

I just updated today, it's because I'm such a moaning cow that I decided to not update for a couple of weeks to stop me from feeling sorry for myself and whinging! lol. See, I always told you we'd be pregnant at the same time :D happy and healthy 9 months darling :)


----------



## darkstar

I've had something similar and it makes the top of my legs ache and sometimes radiates down my leg right to my foot. Bizarre! I didn't have it with my previous two pregnancies but I figure each one is different


----------



## ami1985

im having the same thing, glad its normal :) thanks for posting this xxx


----------

